

Microservices in a Nutshell - rshetty100
http://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/microservices-nutshell

======
je42
I am wondering how you would describe the differences between Microservices
and service oriented architecture ?

~~~
chillax
Fowlers view:
[http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html#Microser...](http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html#MicroservicesAndSoa)

~~~
dragonwriter
Fowler's description is, as I see it, basically accurate. To be somewhat less
gentle about it than Fowler is, microservices are pretty much exactly the
original description of SOA -- the use of ESBs to integrate monolithic
applications that he describes as often the focus of current SOA discussions
was originally a style of initially integrating legacy applications in an
organization that was doing enterprise-wide SOA conversion. Something like it
(the connection may not be an ESB, _per se_ ) is pretty much an essential
stepping stone in a conversion effort (and enterprises are notorious for
taking the first enabling step and then not following through with that that
step is intended to enable.)

If microservices become a popular focus of attention, don't be surprised to
see the term drift the way SOA did for the same reasons, and see us back here
in a couple decades with a new term and discussing how it (doesn't) differ
from "microservices". Never underestimate the power of the enterprise to both
dominate the literature and to sap the meaning out of terms.

